# Streeter Custom Archery



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

2 weeks ago my uncle passed away from stage 4 cancer it happened extremely quick from diagnosis to the end with no time to treat it. It took the whole family by surprise and left us wondering what and why. My uncle was a dedicated outdoorsmen who lived to hunt and fish, when he passed I inherited his bow, a Mathews Outback dated from 2005 with original strings. Before I even knew what the bow was I vowed
to take one more deer with it in memory of my uncle. This year I will set aside my trusted Prime and pick up his Mathews in memory of a former Marine. Before I can take it in the woods I noticed the string needed some attention, being original form 05 as well as the timing being off from stretch. Took it over to my good friend drewstreeter of Streeter Custom Archery and told him my story and plans for the bow. I didn't give him much to work with other then 3 colors, red, white and blue. Picking it up today, Drew hit what I was looking for spot on. I may shoot on his staff, but there's a reason, he's not an ordinary string builder and bow tech like many of the bigger stores. Drews grave a attention to detail and the fine print set him apart from the rest of the crowd, he makes sure that your equipment is spot on before it leaves his shop. Not just close enough. No, close enough only counts in horseshoes and hand grenades, not with bows. If you're looking for a custom set of strings and cables for this upcoming season , I suggest you give him a call. Pricing is fantastic and turn around time is even better. Because of him I will be with my uncle in the woods this fall, for in the woods he's still alive.

In Memory of SSGT.














Bob Rauen
USMC, Drill Instructor




Sent from the treestand.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

nice, I have an outback, and just got a switchback xl, but the outback is one of the best Mathews have made. It will be emotional for you , I am sure, when you recover the animal you take with your Uncle's bow, good luck


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Keep him alive in your mind bro and never forget him. I'm sure glad there are good folks out there like him protecting our country! 

Semper Fi! 

Shoot straight and make him proud..................................


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

No doubt he will be there with you looking down as well. 
<----<<<


----------

